# Any "long-term love" for Gibson ES-339 out there?!



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Good day, I've been considering adding an ES-339 to my 'flotilla' of electric guitars and am looking to Forum members who may own one of these for your impressions. I finally bought an ES-335 about a year ago after much 'lusting' over a Gibby semi-hollow, but ended up moving it along as I found it just a bit too large and heavy and therefore it didn't get played that much.

The ES-339 reviews I've seen seem generally positive, but there always seems to be a fair number of this model available on the used market which makes me wonder if these are 'keeper' guitars. (FYI, I'm not interested in the 'Studio' version...)

Any thoughts, experiences, or opinions would be appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Some people just rotate gear.

I suggest buying one and selling it if you dont dig it as you'd hoped.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I like my Epi versions...not what you are looking for...just sayin'


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 2 number one guitars. One is a 1996 ES-336 and the other is a 2009 ES-339 CS. I constantly gig with either one. I've also recorded a CD with that ES-339. The ES-339 comes in 2 neck versions. The first one is the 30/60 neck that has the slim, wide feel of an early 1960s Gibson and the second one has a heftier '59 neck profile. I have the slimmer neck. I'm very happy with mine with it's neck and the classic 57 pickups. 'Long term love'? Definitely.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I had a Gibson Dot 335, always found the size a little too large for me. Sold it, later got an Epi 339 and really like the size as well as overall build quality. I'd start out with an Epi, and see how it works out for you before going the Gibson route.


----------



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

I’ve owned 3 different CS Gibson ES339’s. I could see the appeal if I only owned 1 or 2 guitars.

They were ‘pretty good’ at almost everything. But really didn’t excel at anything. Just my own personal take. Really wanted to love them.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You found a 339 to be too heavy? Typo. I meant 335.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The cutaway is too small and doesn't allow access to the high frets.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Roots-Picker said:


> Good day, I've been considering adding an ES-339 to my 'flotilla' of electric guitars and am looking to Forum members who may own one of these for your impressions. I finally bought an ES-335 about a year ago after much 'lusting' over a Gibby semi-hollow, but ended up moving it along as I found it just a bit too large and heavy and therefore it didn't get played that much.
> 
> The ES-339 reviews I've seen seem generally positive, but there always seems to be a fair number of this model available on the used market which makes me wonder if these are 'keeper' guitars. (FYI, I'm not interested in the 'Studio' version...)
> 
> Any thoughts, experiences, or opinions would be appreciated. Cheers!


I thought the very same thing. I always see these guitars come up for sale used. Never seem to stay anywhere for too long


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Fun guitars!
I’d suggest the ‘59’ neck.
And also, took me 6 months to get $1800 for a mint CS Memphis.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't find them being sold around as much as I think it could be, considering it's a lot more affordable than a 335 and they sold a lot of it. It's also gotten to a point that it is very tempting to sell it because the price of the 339 has really gone up. I got mine used for a pretty good price back in 2012 and nowadays you'll be lucky to find one for less than 2k.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> You found a 339 to be too heavy?


Nope, I found the ES-335 too heavy, which is why the 339 is an attractive option.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for your timely replies; much appreciated! Can't speak for the rest of you guys, but sometimes I just feel that I should have a certain type of guitar represented in my collection. (I'm sure it's just part of the whole GAS syndrome!!...) On the forums I've read, the limited cutaway access is frequently mentioned. Thx @player99 !
And yes @Chito , finding one in the low-to-mid $2K range is getting to be a challenge. I think I'll just have to try one out locally and see if it floats my boat.


----------



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

Roots-Picker said:


> Good day, I've been considering adding an ES-339 to my 'flotilla' of electric guitars and am looking to Forum members who may own one of these for your impressions. I finally bought an ES-335 about a year ago after much 'lusting' over a Gibby semi-hollow, but ended up moving it along as I found it just a bit too large and heavy and therefore it didn't get played that much.
> 
> The ES-339 reviews I've seen seem generally positive, but there always seems to be a fair number of this model available on the used market which makes me wonder if these are 'keeper' guitars. (FYI, I'm not interested in the 'Studio' version...)
> 
> Any thoughts, experiences, or opinions would be appreciated. Cheers!


I had a similar experience. You mention about representation in your collection...I had the same thought. I bought a 335 first. Found it a bit too large for my liking. Loved the tone but found myself reaching for my other guitars. Thinking it was a dimensional issue, I sold the 335 and moved into a 339. Nice guitar but I felt it was too similar in tone to my Les Pauls. Again, reaching for other guitars before the 339. I also had a '59 RI 330 in that timeframe. *LOVED* the tone of that instrument but the size issue became apparent again and it was not getting played. So, I ultimately traded that away. I am now resigned to the fact that I prefer Strats, Teles and LP's. I am content in my redundancy! BTW - it did take me about 2 months to sell the 339 and I cut the price twice. The 335 (Rusty Anderson) and 330 went fairly quickly. Best of luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry. I meant...you find a 335 too heavy? I find that I little surprising is all. I have a copy and heavy is not a word I would use to describe it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grab the eastman version, save some $$.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My bandmate was an 335 guy for decades until he tried a 339 and realised it made him look taller. Never looked back


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Budda said:


> Grab the eastman version, save some $$.


Yeah....I just missed a beauty Eastman on the 'For Sale' forum this past weekend; that's what I get for leaving my iPad alone for *3 whole hours!!*


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

THe ES 339 body size and neck remind me of the Gibson SG. I think they would both be on the "neck heavy" side . 
Some folks dont mind a little neck dip at all and some folks do.
G.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Roots-Picker said:


> Yeah....I just missed a beauty Eastman on the 'For Sale' forum this past weekend; that's what I get for leaving my iPad alone for *3 whole hours!!*


Yeah that went faster than I expected (it was mine before it was Tims). Theres the less fancy version in cherry red for $1k in sudbury.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> THe ES 339 body size and neck remind me of the Gibson SG. I think they would both be on the "neck heavy" side .
> Some folks dont mind a little neck dip at all and some folks do.
> G.


My Epi 339 balance beautifully IMO. 
My Casino Coupe, not so much as it is fully hollow.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

greco said:


> My Epi 339 balance beautifully IMO.
> My Casino Coupe, not so much as it is fully hollow.


Never really consider the potential ‘neck-heavy‘ aspect of the 339. There’s a nice one for sale on Kijiji here in Cowtown, I will see if I can try it out. (Safely of course!...)


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Along with @greco, no issues here with my Epi 339 balance. 
FWIW, I'm planning on putting a Les Trem II on it ; IMHO a better (and reversible) alternative to a Bigsby.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Never played one but I do love the Gibson 339 case that's home to my 83 Ibanez Artist. Fits like a glove.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Or go Canadian with a Godin Montreal Premiere. Smaller body, unique centre block construction. Love mine. 




  








Godin Montreal Premiere Limited




__
5732


__
May 8, 2020


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> My Epi 339 balance beautifully IMO.
> My Casino Coupe, not so much as it is fully hollow.


great information...thanks for sharing.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mud_guy said:


> Or go Canadian with a Godin Montreal Premiere. Smaller body, unique centre block construction. Love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is (was?) one of these at our local music store. It is a beautiful guitar IMO and, as you say, the centre block construction is unique and impressive in design.
I just wish it was not $2,000.00 plus.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Add me to the list that have had a few. I'm on my third, the biggest reason is flipping between neck sizes. I've liked and played regularly all of the ones I've had and always missed them when I was in between.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

player99 said:


> The cutaway is too small and doesn't allow access to the high frets.





Roots-Picker said:


> Thanks to everyone for your timely replies; much appreciated! Can't speak for the rest of you guys, but sometimes I just feel that I should have a certain type of guitar represented in my collection. (I'm sure it's just part of the whole GAS syndrome!!...) On the forums I've read, the limited cutaway access is frequently mentioned. Thx @player99 !
> And yes @Chito , finding one in the low-to-mid $2K range is getting to be a challenge. I think I'll just have to try one out locally and see if it floats my boat.


Same on both fronts. Over the years I’ve been through just about every ES variant, including a couple of fine instruments from Heritage, and the only one that’s stayed for a while is an ES-Les Paul: better high fret access, nice 50s neck & I prefer the body size over a 137/335/339 etc.

But I’m on the fence about this guitar as well as it’s not THAT different from a “regular” Les Paul & have resigned myself to the fact that I like Strats, SGs & LPs.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

2 gratuitous pics below: first with the stock MHS pickups & second with a set of Filtertron-spec HBs wound by Jon Moore. Sorry, the Vibrolux is long gone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> 2 gratuitous pics below: first with the stock MHS pickups & second with a set of Filtertron-spec HBs wound by Jon Moore. Sorry, the Vibrolux is long gone.
> 
> View attachment 349392
> View attachment 349393


That ESLP has been the one I've been gassing for. But I just got an es235 which takes care of that... for now. LOL


----------

